# Dropping eaves.



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

So, I was at Red Robin today, a common American and sometimes International Restaurant to order out food for my husband and I to eat while we are without a kitchen (renovation) and since I would have to wait a while I decided to sit in the bar and have a martini and just chill. Next to me at the bar I could overhear a conversation that just made me want to look at the man and ask WHAT THE HELL!? 

From what i deduced from the conversation was she was the other woman, mid to late fifties, he was about the same or older. She was telling him he needed to stand up to his wife and brother. She had her hand on his lap and hugged real close into him, but she was nagging him. Complaining that he will stand up to her but is a push over for his wife. Then they (SHE) talked about all they have been through, and how important their time was together... She was slurring her speech and was generally a gross seeming woman. 

The man hardly spoke a word. He did not look happy. he did not look like he was having fun, but it felt like she was a long term other woman. Why would a man do that? Be miserable with a side piece? Isn't the point for it to be fun? 

Anyway.... Not sure what I can glean from that besides sometimes it looks like the cheater is actually miserable with the other woman sometimes. Maybe they get in too deep. Almost feel sorry for the poor sods. 

:nerd:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

What part of the conversation made you think this was an affair? Not saying that it wasn't, as I've seen in my own life how an affair can become a second life, but depending on where you live in the world this could have been a polyamorous relationship or a separated man with his girlfriend discussing his "wife" (hopefully STBX).


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Man, I thought this was a home repair thread!

Sounds like that man is living in a prison of his own making, yet walking the streets. I guess after the dopamine rush of the early phase of the affair wears off, he's just stuck with another wife. Cosmo and Salon articles never seem to address this part of the story arc of lousy people....wonder why? haha


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

He's comfortable in misery. It's what he knows.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

The other part of the story is the OW. She's obviously not happy with him either. Neither of them is happy. It also seems like both women are the same. He doubled his misery when he found a duplicate of his wife. 

However, he is not miserable because of either of these women. He is miserable because that is the life he is choosing. He will be even more miserable if his wife finds out. He seems to gravitate towards misery. I don't feel sorry for him. He is a classic fool.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

What you witnessed is not uncommon. Frankly these kind of things make me sick to my stomach, however, I have not just represented people such as this, I have employed one or two, and have had people like this in my circle of acquaintances (not friends-these folks suck the air out of any room) LTA's grow their own dynamic. In many ways, this is another married couple with a 500lb gorilla in the room. That 500lb gorilla is one or both of the partners' marriages. AND, I have seen the marriages characterized in every category, good and bad. My fave was a LTA, we were only involved as accountants. There was no existent litigation to end the marriage in this case. I doubt that the husband knew that his wife had been in an affair for over ten years. Well, he passed away. Early sixties, a little overweight, clogged arteries. My partners and I, who knew the score, were wagering how long it would take her to marry the long term AP. Imagine our shock when she came into the office to for the estate return to be done, and said that her relationship with AP was also over. He wanted nothing to do with a full time wife rather than a part time fwb. She was NOT happy. Best laid plans, and all.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

So along with the kitchen cabinets and or appliances you are having your eaves extended or dropped?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Dropping Eaves, drooping fig leaves, revealing the snake that never rests.

The first Eave that was dropped on her head was Eve of Eden Village.

She too got to close to a snake which was visiting 'there'. 
The other snake, a large inter-grope-her, visited her first, unannounced, unobserved, or so she thought.

After being clued in on Earthly serpent ways, she likely cuddled up to her roommate, Adam. 
Remember, he was taken, promised, only to God.

They both cheated on their Creator.

She certainly put her hand in his lap, likely found his small pink Gartner, the first resident Garden of Eve snake.
She did more than cuddle with that. 
She impaled herself with the 'thing'.

For cheating on God, both were banished from Eden.
Adam never dropped Eave, his Eve.
He was in love, he kept her close.

No, he did not drop her, he laid passionately with her and created more cheating little devils.

I was not there, but this, I was told. 





[The Helmsman]-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Misery here, this, these.....they know, live that state of affairs for 23 hours, in any given day.

For that one hour romp on silken sheets, they endure walking on eggshells, sleeping on a bed of nails.....for the rest of their day.

Romping is great, but at what cost, must they endure, "the rest of their story?"


KB-


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

He’s a cake eater. He loves his W and loves having an OW. The OW, stereotypically, hopes he will leave his W as he implies or promises, but he never will. He has no intention of breaking up his family for OW. She’s just a side piece.

He apparently tells OW that he can’t stand up to his W, yet OW notices (correctly) that he has no problem telling _her_ no. He’s lying to OW to string her along and keep the nookie coming.

Totally stereotypical.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow. Not triggered, but this reminded me of an incident that happened years ago when I would travel from city to city.

I was around 12 noon and I had just checked into a motel intending to drop off my bags and drive to the site where I would work that day. I walked into the bathroom to freshen up and heard voices. They seemed to be coming from the bathroom vent.

As I listened, I heard a man say "Are you sure you want to do this?" Then a female said "Yes, come here." Then unmistakable sounds of sex. Reminded me of a porn movie.

I was hearing a couple of cheaters who had rented a motel room for a lunch time tryst. I thought about walking around to the room opposite mine and banging on the door just to give them a little more excitement. But then I just left to my job.


----------

